# Anyone applying or in the recruiting process in BARRIE here?



## 097004610 (22 Sep 2009)

Just wondering if there are any people who are currently in the application process or are thinking of applying from the Barrie area?


----------



## Otis (22 Sep 2009)

What is the purpose of your question?

Are you looking to compare notes about Barrie? Did you have questions about the process? Did you want to complain? Or are you just looking for a friend to go through the process with?

I'm not trying to rag on you ... I simply want to know because your question is a little vague ...  ???

Otis


----------



## 097004610 (23 Sep 2009)

I guess it was a vague question.  I am just looking for friends or people to know and chat with who are in the process and from Barrie.


----------



## silentspanky (23 Sep 2009)

I been and gone the admin process. Oct 1st I get sworn in at the CFRC in Barrie. I did the medical Sometime at the end or was it mid sept? Anyway which part of the process are you in? I use to live in barrie but am now in woodville. Chances are they will try to get ya in fast. As they are trying to recruit alot of people in.


----------



## 097004610 (23 Sep 2009)

Silentspanky,

I just got my medical booked for October 7th.  Then after that it is the interview.  Have to be at CFRC Barrie for 7:30 to go to Toronto for the medical.  It seems to be moving quickly through this portion of the process.

I am applying for the ROTP program so I won't officially know until the new year if I am accepted anyway.


----------



## 4Feathers (27 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> I guess it was a vague question.  I am just looking for friends or people to know and chat with who are in the process and from Barrie.



That's a great idea. I joined from Barrie 22 years ago, and have remained friends with the only other applicant from there at that time. He has since released  but we still keep in touch. Of course in 1987 you had to go to Sheppard and Yonge in Toronto to join as Barrie did not have a center. Good luck with your application.


----------



## 097004610 (27 Sep 2009)

Well, I recently found out we have to go to Toronto from the Barrie Recruiting Center to Toronto by bus for our medicals.  It definitely would be nice to meet someone from the area going through the sme process I am.


----------



## 4Feathers (27 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> Well, I recently found out we have to go to Toronto from the Barrie Recruiting Center to Toronto by bus for our medicals.  It definitely would be nice to meet someone from the area going through the sme process I am.



Well that bus ride sounds like an excellent opportunity to network a bit. What trade are you applying for?


----------



## gohardkandahar (27 Sep 2009)

I went to CFRC Barrie for my reserve process a few months ago, i am now in the reserve awaiting BMQ.

By the way NO Hopeful Barrie Recruiting is really bad for interviews, i had my interview rescheduled 3 times, but i got lucky because it was always on the same day i had another test (CFAT, MED, PHSY). Hopefully you dont have that problem


----------



## 097004610 (27 Sep 2009)

4Feathers...hopefully there is more than just me on the bus.  I was the only one scheduled for that day at the time he put me down.  I am going for ROTP for Nursing Officer.

Hodgson92
So far everything has been very smooth and going great. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Larkvall (27 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> 4Feathers...hopefully there is more than just me on the bus.  I was the only one scheduled for that day at the time he put me down.  I am going for ROTP for Nursing Officer.
> 
> Hodgson92
> So far everything has been very smooth and going great. I will keep my fingers crossed.



Well if nothing else you can say hello to Otis and FDO.


----------



## 097004610 (27 Sep 2009)

If I only knew what OTIS and FDO looked like.  I will say I have taken a lot of Otis'advice on the recruiting processes.


----------



## FDO (27 Sep 2009)

Can't miss us. We work in main area, front desk. Just ask for Otis at the front desk. Or look for the sailor in the office over looking the front desk. You won't be alone on the bus. There is usually several of you. Stop  by and see us.


----------



## silentspanky (28 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> Silentspanky,
> 
> I just got my medical booked for October 7th.  Then after that it is the interview.  Have to be at CFRC Barrie for 7:30 to go to Toronto for the medical.  It seems to be moving quickly through this portion of the process.
> 
> I am applying for the ROTP program so I won't officially know until the new year if I am accepted anyway.



Well Mine was Booked mid month of Sept. Now I get sworn in on the 1st of October. Deployment into BMQ is Oct 19th. I got fast tracked. 

So if you will be just as lucky and depending which trade. Chances are after the medical once it is cleared. You will get a call withn a week. I did a no no, well you could do this too but once my medoc was done. I called CFRC Barrie and asked what the status was and they said I was fit. 

Then they put you on merrit list which means they do some background checks on you. Medical wise. And the recruiting captain will call you for the trade offer. I am going navy, so chances are I got awhiles wait before my navy training after my BMQ. But I will know whats said on this thursday .

Do not sweat it out, relaxe and EXERCISE alot. Nothing says it more then preparing for what can kick you in the arse if your not in somewhat shape. It can take a person atleast a week or two to be decent enough to get in a routine not to be the last man standing.


----------



## 097004610 (28 Sep 2009)

Well, Congrats on making it!  The whole process for me is exciting and I am a patient person.  I am also in my first year of Nursing(what I applied for), so I keep my mind occupied when things seem to be taking longer.

I am in decent shape, despite what that stupid BMI index says.  Just really been working on my cardio lately.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> I am in decent shape, *despite what that stupid BMI index says*.  Just really been working on my cardio lately.



Just so you know, we haven't used the BMI in years.


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

Thankfully!


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Thankfully!



Yep, I'm in the "normal" weight by a decimal point.   :-\

If any one is curious:  http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

But according to this chart, I am only in the 29th percentile for weight among American women my age.   ;D


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

Stupid scale. It lies!!!!


----------



## silentspanky (29 Sep 2009)

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> Well, Congrats on making it!  The whole process for me is exciting and I am a patient person.  I am also in my first year of Nursing(what I applied for), so I keep my mind occupied when things seem to be taking longer.
> 
> I am in decent shape, despite what that stupid BMI index says.  Just really been working on my cardio lately.



Thanks, Well your going med tech I would assume? Going NCM or Officer? And hey my BMI I do not know what it was but I am somewhere in the 30s or whatever and I passed and am cleared for it. 

The guy who did my vision, hearing, and scaled my weight said I was.. 230 pounds, and it was good enough for the army. So for my MOC i must of hit average or above. And the med tech doing the test A or B was tall but said he weighed like 300 pounds? Or maybe when he did his medoc's said that. 

Either case, don't worry too much . You will pass just fine!


----------



## 097004610 (30 Sep 2009)

silentspanky said:
			
		

> Thanks, Well your going med tech I would assume? Going NCM or Officer? And hey my BMI I do not know what it was but I am somewhere in the 30s or whatever and I passed and am cleared for it.
> 
> The guy who did my vision, hearing, and scaled my weight said I was.. 230 pounds, and it was good enough for the army. So for my MOC i must of hit average or above. And the med tech doing the test A or B was tall but said he weighed like 300 pounds? Or maybe when he did his medoc's said that.
> 
> Either case, don't worry too much . You will pass just fine!



I am actually applying for ROTP for Nursing Officer.  Thanks for the input on the BMI scales.  I always thought they were an inaccurate way to measure someones weight.  
Thanks again


----------



## gcclarke (30 Sep 2009)

Although, along those lines, I also wouldn't rely upon percentile scales for determining what is a healthy weight either. "Healthier than most people" certainly doesn't translate to healthy, at least not in North America. 

Not like I'm one to bloody well talk mind you.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Sep 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Although, along those lines, I also wouldn't rely upon percentile scales for determining what is a healthy weight either. "Healthier than most people" certainly doesn't translate to healthy, at least not in North America.
> 
> Not like I'm one to bloody well talk mind you.



Oh, don't worry, I took that result with a grain of salt......several around the rim of a margarita glass!!


----------



## gcclarke (30 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, don't worry, I took that result with a grain of salt......several around the rim of a margarita glass!!



I'll drink to that. Especially since today's my last day of two weeks of leave. Cheers!


----------



## silentspanky (2 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I'll drink to that. Especially since today's my last day of two weeks of leave. Cheers!



Enjoy your leave! I am intoxicated just by the thought of what it can feel like!


----------



## gcclarke (2 Oct 2009)

silentspanky said:
			
		

> Enjoy your leave! I am intoxicated just by the thought of what it can feel like!



Too late! I was back to work yesterday!  Then again... it is the weekend. Woo more drinks!


----------



## silentspanky (7 Oct 2009)

Where is your unit? I will most likely be posted in halifax, NS. Yep I am navy!


----------

